# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Vijf tips voor een goede arts-patientrelatie! - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Vijf tips voor een goede arts-patiënt relatie* 
Misschien ziet u uw huisarts niet zo vaak, maar uw relatie met hem of haar is wel heel belangrijk. Ze kan uw leven redden! Wij geven u alvast vijf tips voor een constructieve consultatie en een dito relatie. 


*Tip 1: neem een vaste huisarts (m/v)* 

Het hebben van een vaste huisarts is erg belangrijk. Hij volgt u op lange termijn en dat is voor de arts en voor u de beste manier om een totaalbeeld te krijgen van uw gezondheid. Dat wil niet zeggen dat u nooit van huisarts mag veranderen. In geval van twijfel moet u een andere huisarts kiezen met wie u een duurzame relatie kunt opbouwen. Een aantal vragen kunnen u helpen: 
-hebt u vertrouwen in de competenties van uw arts?
-voelt u zich goed bij hem, ook in die mate dat u met hem over (heel) persoonlijke dingen kunt praten? 
-kunt u op hem rekenen in geval van grote gezondheidsproblemen?
-behandelt hij u met het respect waar u recht op hebt? 
Als uw antwoord op een of meerdere vragen ‘nee’ is, dan moet u overwegen om van arts te veranderen. 


*Tip 2: heb vertrouwen in uzelf* 

Als het over uw lichaam gaat, dan bent u zelf dé expert. Aarzel dan ook niet om met uw huisarts te praten als u denkt dat er iets aan de hand is. Ook al vreest u dat het gênant, dom of overbodig is. 
U kent uw lichaam, maar u kunt niet het onderscheid maken tussen informatie die relevant is en andere. Uw arts kan dat wel. 


*Tip 3: maak een lijstje* 

Maakt een lijstje van alle symptomen die u ter sprake wilt brengen bij uw huisarts. Dat is belangrijk omdat men tijdens een consultatie vaak een of meerdere dingen vergeet die men wou bespreken. Een lijstje geeft vertrouwen om er toch over te praten als uw huisarts gehaast lijkt. 


*Tip 4: informeer u* 

Informatie draagt bij tot het zelfvertrouwen. Het helpt ook bij het overwinnen van twee natuurlijke obstakels die een goede communicatie met de arts vaak in de weg staan: schrik en schroom. 
-Schrik omdat het een feit is dat een aantal ziektes ernstig zijn en ongeneeslijk. Er aan denken alleen al, kan angst opwekken. Meer weten over uw lichaam en over uw gezondheid helpt u om voorbereid te zijn op goed nieuws en op slecht nieuws. Het zorgt ook voor een betere ‘samenwerking’ met uw huisarts. 
-Schroom omdat de arts uw lichaam ziet. Het is een banaal feit, maar daarom is het nog niet gemakkelijk om uw kleren uit te trekken. Hou rekening met uw schroom. Toon de arts niet meer dan hij vraagt. Ook hier helpt het om goed geïnformeerd te zijn. U weet dan wat uw arts moet zien en wat niet. Bovendien valt u niet uit de lucht als de arts u er om vraagt. 


*Tip 5: luister naar uw arts* 

Als u een goede huisarts hebt, dan doet u er goed aan om aandachtig te luisteren naar wat hij zegt en te doen wat hij u adviseert. Zo wordt u een volwaardige partner en uw huisarts uw bondgenoot. 



15/01/2008 
Marion Garteiser, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Petra717

Reactie op tip 1:

Ben het er niet mee eens dat je perse een vaste huisarts moet hebben. Ik vind dat je een vast arts màg hebben! 
Waarom? Omdat ik zéér weinig bij mijn huisarts kom, eigenlijks enkel alleen voor mijn astma, 1 maal per jaar! 
Wel heb ik een vaste KNO-arts waar ik min. 2 maal per week contact mee heb. Zij kent mij door en door, weet ook zeer persoonlijke dingen. Inmiddels woon ik ruim 3 uur reizen van haar af en proberen we daarom bezoeken te minialiseren, door veel al telefonisch en via de mail te doen. Wel mag ik zeggen dat mijn KNO-arts ook wel eens dingen waarneemt die eigenlijks voor de huisarts zijn. 
Dus jah ik vind dat je een vaste arts mag hebben die jouw op lange termijn volgt... maar dat hoeft niet perse de huisarts te zijn! 

Knuffel,
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Komt toch een beetje op hetzelfde neer hé...  :Wink: 
Een vaste arts...hoeft idd géén huisarts te zijn,maar jij hebt toch ook een arts die je een beetje kent en je volgt hé!

Knuffel Ag Xx

----------

